# Parker as a 12 week puppy and a 8 month puppy!



## ParkerThePoodle (Jun 14, 2012)

New to the forum and wanted to post some picture of my boy. He's been the best dog we could've ever asked for. I grew up with labs and thought they were smart. Parker is blowing my mind with his brains and willingness to learn new things. I've posted a few pics from 12 week old until one just a few days ago at 8.5 months. I particularly like the one of him pointing since I plan on field training him. 

Enjoy!


----------



## ParkerThePoodle (Jun 14, 2012)

Pointing at a group of birds.


----------



## ParkerThePoodle (Jun 14, 2012)

12 week fuzz ball!


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Parker is lovely! Love the point!


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Fuzzy Parker is so adorable! What a cutie.


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Jun 13, 2012)

Parker is a handsome boy! Welcome to the forum. I am new here too!


----------



## Parker's Mommy (Jan 14, 2021)

I am curious as to where you came up with your Parker s name? I named mine after Parker on the t.v. series Gold Rush because the young man is so intelligent.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Parker's Mommy said:


> I am curious as to where you came up with your Parker s name? I named mine after Parker on the t.v. series Gold Rush because the young man is so intelligent.


This is quite an old thread and the OP hasn’t been back since 2013. You could try sending them a message, though. Maybe they’ll pop back in.


----------

